# BenQ XL2411T ist besser als BenQ XL2420T ?



## tigra456 (19. Januar 2013)

Hallo.

Habe bei der Suche für einen guten Gamer-Monitor für meinen Kumpel die ganzen 120 HZ Modelle durchforstet.

Ich selbst besitze einen BenQ Xl2420T.
BenQ XL2420T, 24" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) - PCGames

Jetzt habe ich beim googeln den BenQ XL2411T gefunden.
BenQ XL2411T, 24" (9H.L9SLB.QBE) - PCGames


Jetzt frage ich mich ob der 2411 nicht ansich "besser" ist ?
Da er alle Features des 2420 hat aber 1ms Reaktionszeit im Panel hat...


Was meint ihr dazu ?
*
*


----------



## Barrios (19. Januar 2013)

Jou, würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Ich suche schon seit mehreren monaten nach einem 120 Hz Gaming Monitor.
Kann mich aber irgendwie nicht richtig entscheiden.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Januar 2013)

Beides 16:9 beide sind nichts
nimm den dell u2412m


----------



## Jahai (19. Januar 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Beides 16:9 beide sind nichts
> nimm den dell u2412m



Dir ist schon klar dass dein Dell keine 120 Hz hat?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Januar 2013)

ja aber 120hz mal sehn
Es gibt nur krüppel 16:9 120hz Monitore dann lieber keine 120hz und dafür besseres Bild mit IPS


----------



## soth (19. Januar 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> ja aber 120hz mal sehn
> Es gibt nur krüppel 16:9 120hz Monitore dann lieber keine 120hz und dafür besseres Bild mit IPS


 Das ist immer noch Jedem selbst überlassen, genau wie dein von dir angepriesenes Seitenverhältnis!

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Herstellerwerte meist geschönt sind, ist eher die Summe aus Reaktionszeit und Input-Lag interessant.
Zum BenQ XL2411T gibt es noch keinen Testbericht, deshalb kann man dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## tigra456 (19. Januar 2013)

Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Weil allein von den Hersteller Angaben aus müsste der 2411 Ja wesentlich besser sein. Was mich etwas wundert ist die niedrigere Produktbezeichnung, was heißen könnte das es ihn schon länger gibt Oder dass er nicht zu aktuell wieder 2420 ist


----------



## Jahai (19. Januar 2013)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Weil allein von den Hersteller Angaben aus müsste der 2411 Ja wesentlich besser sein. Was mich etwas wundert ist die niedrigere Produktbezeichnung, was heißen könnte das es ihn schon länger gibt Oder dass er nicht zu aktuell wieder 2420 ist



Also von der Reihenfolger der Monitore schaut das eher wie folgt aus: 2410->2420->2411


----------



## tigra456 (19. Januar 2013)

Also niemand hier, der da persönliche Erfahrungen hat?


----------



## Torr Samaho (22. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch Jedem selbst überlassen, genau wie dein von dir angepriesenes Seitenverhältnis!
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Herstellerwerte meist geschönt sind, ist eher die Summe aus Reaktionszeit und Input-Lag interessant.
> Zum BenQ XL2411T gibt es noch keinen Testbericht, deshalb kann man dazu nichts sagen.




BenQ XL2411T - 144Hz of gaming goodness - PC Monitors

scheint schön schnell zu sein und kann auch den lightboost-hack.


----------



## tigra456 (23. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Infos, mein Kumpel hat den 2411 T jetzt bestellt Da es ihn ja jetzt endlich bei Caseking Gibt.

Bei der nächsten Netzwerksession Vergleichen wir dann mal meinen 2420T und seinen 2411T.
Vermutlich werden wir uns schwer tun da wirklich einen Unterschied festzustellen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. Januar 2013)

16:9 das isn deftiger unterschied zu Normalen 16:10
Diese Schlitz Monitore nerven.


----------



## Hübie (25. Januar 2013)

Im Grunde ist der 2420 mehr auf 3D optimiert (besser Ausleuchtung und weniger Unschärfe) und der 2411 ist eine auf 144 Hz übertaktete Variante meines 2410T. So kann man es glaub ich in wenigen Worten umschreiben.
@Prozessorarchitektur: Ist ja alles ne Frage der Präferenzen. Wenn du schnell zocken willst kommst du um 120-Hz-Panels nicht herum. Natürlich stellen die nicht so saubere Bilder da wie ein IPS/MVA. Aber glaub mir wenn ich dir sage dass es ein sehr weiches, konstan flüssiges gameplay ergibt wenn der Rest des Systems stimmt. Ich merke mittlerweile 60 Hz.
Am besten wäre ein S-IPS mit 124,5 Hz.  Aber wie du sicher weißt stagniert der Markt schon allein wegen der Signalübertragung (4k laufen nur mit 30 Hz!).

LG Hübie


----------



## Pudwerx (26. Januar 2013)

Pro XL2411T:
- 144Hz 
- 70 €uro günstiger
- bessere Farben

Pro XL2420T:
- S-Switch
- OSD
- mehr Anschlüsse


----------



## Westcoast (26. Januar 2013)

der  BenQ XL2411T hat doch 120 hertz und nicht 144 hertz?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (26. Januar 2013)

hat definitiv 120 Hz:

BenQ Global | Products - LCD Monitors - XL2411T


----------



## Hübie (26. Januar 2013)

Geht aber auf 144-Hz. 3D geht "nur" bis 120 Hz. Review


----------



## beren2707 (26. Januar 2013)

Habe selber den XL2410T, der 2411T ist der jetzt erschienene direkte Nachfolger mit verbessertem Panel. Er ist mMn der aktuell beste erhältliche ~24 Zöller mit 120Hz und mMn dem 2420T wegen seiner Vorteile vorzuziehen (auch rein optisch). 
Und zum 120HZ vs. IPS: Hatte mir damals den U2312HM und den 2410T direkt nebeneinandergestellt und muss sagen: Der Dell hatte ein ab Werk deutlich besseres Bild, jedoch schlierte er und hatte einen fühlbaren (!) Input-Lag. Der XL2410T dagegen sah ab Werk mies aus, war nach Justierung aber knapp am Dell dran. Vom smoothen Spielgefühl her war er dem IPS-Monitor deutlich voraus, schnelle Shooter wie CS, Quake etc. spielen sich annähernd so gut wie auf einem Röhrenmonitor. Dies war für mich als ehemaliger ESL-CS-Zocker der ausschlaggebende Grund, den BenQ zu behalten und den anderen zurückzuschicken. 
Daher würde ich persönlich dem XL2411T eine Chance geben, wenn man mehr Wert auf ein sauberes Spielgefühl als möglichst detailgetreue Farben legt.


----------



## Hübie (26. Januar 2013)

Full Ack. Aber wie ich oben schrieb: 





> Ist ja alles ne Frage der Präferenzen.


----------



## Pudwerx (26. Januar 2013)

dystopia schrieb:


> hat definitiv 120 Hz:
> 
> BenQ Global | Products - LCD Monitors - XL2411T


In der Tat gibt BenQ selber nur 120 Hz an, in sämtlichen Praxistests konnte der Monitor aber in 2D mit 144 Hz betrieben werden.

Ich selber bin auf einen Vergleichstest *BenQ XL2411T* vs. *Asus VG247QE* gespannt.


----------



## Westcoast (27. Januar 2013)

mich interessiert auch ein test BenQ XL2411T vs. Asus VG247QE. sind ja beide neu auf dem markt.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Laut spezifikationen ja!  LEider, habe mir den anderne Benq geholt :


----------



## Kuehl (28. August 2013)

Pudwerx schrieb:


> Pro XL2411T:
> - 144Hz
> - 70 €uro günstiger
> - bessere Farben
> ...



Was heißt S-Switch und OSD?


----------

